
Pixie Dust & The Mountain of Mediocrity (by Kathy Sierra) - revorad
http://gapingvoid.com/2011/06/07/pixie-dust-the-mountain-of-mediocrity/
======
pasbesoin
Kathy Sierra is always worth the read. She stopped blogging regular a few
years ago due to personal reasons. If you're therefor not familiar with her
writing, it's worth a look.

